
200th anniversary of the most counterintuitive idea in the social sciences - nabla9
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2017/04/25/its-the-200th-anniversary-of-the-most-counterintuitive-idea-in-the-social-sciences/
======
oblib
Great article. I'd not heard of David Ricardo's "On the Principles of
Political Economy and Taxation" and look forward to delving into it a bit
more.

Thank you for sharing!

